# Hi all,



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Finally joined in and already working on next year's projects. Just signed up for another Ironman next November so the projects need to get done early. Less stress on Halloween is the goal!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, halstaff.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, halstaff!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to Hauntforum!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome. Looking forward to seeing pics of your props too.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

u can never really be non stressed on halloween. lol but im working on next years props to all year all the time. welcome im the new person around here to good luck!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum halstaff!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! - Stress is a motivator!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

